# Likelihood of Pacman Frog bite!



## CoinJar (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been wanting to branch out a little away from just spiders and get some kind of reptile/amphibian. It seems the pacman  frog is an easy to care of animal that is very similar to tarantulas as far as habitat size and temperature. My question is, how likely is a bite and how dangerous is the bite? I know there's no venom, but I would be more concerned about bacteria and salmonella.

Edit: that was supposed to be a question mark in the title...


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 26, 2015)

I believe that handling amphibians is generally discouraged anyway, due in part to their "skin respiration". (?)


----------



## CoinJar (Sep 26, 2015)

le-thomas said:


> I believe that handling amphibians is generally discouraged anyway, due in part to their "skin respiration". (?)


I understand that. I'm taliking more about rehousomg , feeding, tank cleaning, etc. Safe to just reach in, or should caution be used such as with tarantulas? In other words, if I reach in to clean the tank, how likely am I to pull out a bloody hand?


----------



## Najakeeper (Sep 26, 2015)

Unlikely. You can get bitten if they mistake you for food and they usually hold on but the teeth are small and the bite power is not much. They will let go when you put them under water.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Sep 26, 2015)

Pacman frogs are better for handling than other frogs in regards to their safety. Their skin is much less sensitive and they can be handled infrequently. I handled mine once a month or so to show friends and was never bitten. I know a lot of people will say you can't handle any amphibian, but honestly as long as you wash your hands before and after these guys are ok once in a while.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Pacman frogs are better for handling than other frogs in regards to their safety. Their skin is much less sensitive and they can be handled infrequently. I handled mine once a month or so to show friends and was never bitten. I know a lot of people will say you can't handle any amphibian, but honestly as long as you wash your hands before and after these guys are ok once in a while.


I think it varies from amphibian to amphibian. Salamanders/newts and some species of frogs/toads are much better as hands off pets. Pac Mans aren't too bad for handling though, you're right. I handle my Common American Toads on occasion as well. They mostly just pee on me, which isn't pleasant so I don't do it unless they need moving for a cleanup. Lizards make better pick up pets for sure. 

As far as bites from Pac Mans just don't put your finger in front of them or feed them with hands. That's how most Pac Man bites happen (wakkawakka). I've been nipped a few times from various leopard geckos so I'm not very good at practicing what I preach however .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Sep 29, 2015)

dementedlullaby said:


> I think it varies from amphibian to amphibian. Salamanders/newts and some species of frogs/toads are much better as hands off pets. Pac Mans aren't too bad for handling though, you're right. I handle my Common American Toads on occasion as well. They mostly just pee on me, which isn't pleasant so I don't do it unless they need moving for a cleanup. Lizards make better pick up pets for sure.
> 
> As far as bites from Pac Mans just don't put your finger in front of them or feed them with hands. That's how most Pac Man bites happen (wakkawakka). I've been nipped a few times from various leopard geckos so I'm not very good at practicing what I preach however .


Ah, that brings back memories, when I lived in Florida there were lots of cane toads all over the place. Of course, I tried to catch every one that I saw, and was usually successful. The most memorable part was when they would pee all over me when caught, it was quite funny.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Sep 30, 2015)

I had a tiny baby around 1.5-2.5" Albino x Apricot Hanging Off My finger for 20 mins the other day.... Ahh Im so encouraging


----------



## SpiritScale (Oct 3, 2015)

If you're looking for a live-at-room-temperature (if we're talking your standard 70-75F), needs only basic enclosure, isn't complicated to feed and won't break the bank while also being something you can handle critter have you considered crested geckos or gargoyle geckos?

Given what you're looking for I'd look into those guys over pacman frogs IMO.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 12, 2015)

They actually do have the ability to inflict a painful nip, but nothing nearly as bad as a pixie frog.

   Fun fact-  there's an extinct relative of modern pacmans called 'Beelzebufo' which is said to have reached up to 10 pounds or possibly more- even bigger than cane toads!


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 13, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> They actually do have the ability to inflict a painful nip, but nothing nearly as bad as a pixie frog.


that they can, some dont seem to wana let go sometimes.. like little shelless snapping turtles lmao without the missing didget,, but they can hurt a bit.. my buddies wifes bites me every time...bloody sexist toad lmao -.-



> Fun fact-  there's an extinct relative of modern pacmans called 'Beelzebufo' which is said to have reached up to 10 pounds or possibly more- even bigger than cane toads!


hmm.. thats a big *** amphibian..


----------



## Anonymity82 (Oct 25, 2015)

I handle my pacman when I want to stir up the substrate in between cleanings or when cleaning. Sometimes he digs down to the floor and then just makes a squeaky sound for a little bit on the plastic so I'll stir up the substrate a bit after digging him up. 

I feed with tongs both my leopard gecko and the frog. I wouldn't want to get nipped by either. It's a little easier for me to notice when the gecko is thinking about eating something. The frog... Well, he just stares blankly into nothingness and then attacks very quickly! When I have to handle him I just keep fingers away from his mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

